# Hello Fellow Divers



## Diverdan (May 22, 2008)

Hello Fellow Divers... I just joined this Forum. I've been diving for a few years and really enjoy it! It has made me a better fisherman too, because I can see how the fish really act. I like diving the local reefs around Pensacola. I like the I10 reefs to the southwest- they are real big and have some cool ledges that hold some awsome fish. 

I hope the viz and the jellies get better though!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the madness! You'll make some great friends here!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome! You'll find some great information on this forum about local diving, and meet some really interesting people. There are always folks looking for an extra diver or 2, so come diving with us some time. Glad to see you made your way onto the forum.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

You've come to the right place!!!!!!!!!!!

Another place you can find alot of the divers on this forum is on http://www.pensacoladiveshops.com/phpBB2/. Drop by sometime. PFF is a great website, ain't it?!?!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *spearfisher (6/15/2008)*welcome! You'll find some great information on this forum about local diving, and meet some really interesting people.


First welcome to the maddness we call PFF. 

And Rich, 

Who are these interesting people that you speak of. We're just a bunch of normal folks around here.oke:doh


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah right Jon:doh How did the trip go with Clay? I tried to call that loser, but he didn't call me back!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey you big Irish lumphead! When did you try to call me? When I was offshore yesterday with no reception???

Will post pics and reports later this evening.

Twas a good day on the water.

Welcome Diverdan!!!! Lotta god divers on here to go with! Do you spearfish too?


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome Dan. If I were you I wouldnt listen to a word these guys say......oke

Good buncha guys here. See ya out there.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (6/16/2008)*Hey you big Irish lumphead! When did you try to call me? When I was offshore yesterday with no reception???
> 
> Will post pics and reports later this evening.
> 
> ...


No! I called you back that afternoon you called me and I left you a message. You obviously didn't want me to go spearfishing with you. I see how it is. That's ok.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont know if yer crazy, or my phones broke Rich, but you will get a FIRST call next time I go! 

Thanx for the beer today.


----------

